# I never thought to ask?



## thome (Oct 4, 2001)

I am swallowing the markers on Sunday, and then abdomnial xrays five mornings in a row.I forgot to ask if I am supposed to take my metimusil or do they want to see how my GI tract moves on it's own. Anyone know?


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I would think they want to find out whats going on without it.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I would call the doctor's office beforehand and ask. I would assume that they want to know what your gut does without any help.


----------



## thome (Oct 4, 2001)

Well I have taken my 11 markers. I took them around noon. Xray's for the next five days. No appiontment I just have to get in line at 8am Mon-Fri. T


----------

